# What Are You Playing Now



## Calis (Jun 18, 2005)

*What Are You Playing Now (June)*

What game are you currently playing, which console, what would you give it out of 10 after you complete it?

I just finished Knights of the Old Republic II on X-Box, would give it a 9.6 outta 10. Ending sucked.

And Lego Star Wars. I'd give it 8 out of 10, fun little game, pretty easy, tonne of replay value though. Had it funny moments

Currently playing between Revenge of the Sith, Fable and Jade Empire.


----------



## Animaiden (Jun 18, 2005)

There's already a thread for this, but I've changed what I'm playing since I posted on the other.

Guild Wars for the PC.  Also Star Wars:KOTOR 1 (still haven't finished)


----------



## McMurphy (Jun 18, 2005)

I slightly changed the title of the thread to imply what people are playing during the month of June. The last thing we want is a thread with a hundred pages to it. 

My selection is yet another Playstation 2 game: Jak and Daxter. I got it super cheap (under $10), and I think it is an excellant example of 3D platform gaming as long as you don't mind the animation style of the game maker, Naughty Dog (the creator of the Crash Bandicoot series).

I heard that Naughty Dog is even throwing in a battle-racing game into the franchise later this year.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 19, 2005)

McMurphy, if you liked Jak and Daxter, try Ratchet and Clank Awesome game!


----------



## Calis (Jun 19, 2005)

I have only played Jak 3 and it is quite an awesome game.


----------



## PERCON (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm playing GT4 mostly. Great game, HUGE game too, loads of stuff to do.

I don't think I'll ever get a 100% complete rating so no 'out-of-10' for me.
_PERCON_


----------



## McMurphy (Jun 19, 2005)

caladanbrood said:
			
		

> McMurphy, if you liked Jak and Daxter, try Ratchet and Clank Awesome game!


 
I had my eye on that one too at the shop because a solid platform gaming experience sounded like a nice change of pace. Thanks for the suggestion. Once I find all the flippin' orbs and earn a 100% rating, I'll give that one a try.

Although, there are two sequels to Jak and Daxter. Hmmm....


----------



## Calis (Jun 20, 2005)

You'll enjoy Jak 3.

I just finished Revenge of the Sith, it is actually a good game compared to the reviews it got.


----------



## Azash (Jun 20, 2005)

I just completed true crime and now playing both AVP2 corporate missions and vtm bloodlines


----------



## Calis (Jun 20, 2005)

Is that True Crimes - Streets of L.A??

I hear that is good but i havent had a chance to play it. What did you think of it?


----------



## Azash (Jun 20, 2005)

Calis said:
			
		

> Is that True Crimes - Streets of L.A??
> 
> I hear that is good but i havent had a chance to play it. What did you think of it?


 
Yes it is. Its brilliant a game. A combination of shooting, driving and Kung-fu. Its also like GTA but the opposite, you get to frisk people etc. If you can find it, buy it. definitly worth every penny.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 20, 2005)

Azash said:
			
		

> you get to frisk people.


 
i bet you like that dont you Azash 

im playing freeworlds the online star wars total conversion for Freelancer. and also just finished vtm bloodlines again give it a 9.8 out of ten. did not like the way you cant side with the prince at the end.


----------



## Thadlerian (Jun 20, 2005)

Just finished KotOR 2. It's nothing like the first. Seems severely unfinished, and, yes, the ending was awful.

KotOR 1 was like sitting behind the wheel of my own car.
KotOR 2 was like being strapped in a seat in a train carriage.


----------



## Calis (Jun 20, 2005)

I liked KOTOR II, not as much as the first but not too much behind it.

The start of it was freakishly eerie.

One of the problems i had with it is you dont know much of the Sith Lords. Nilhus was in it for the first part and then didnt see him again until you face it, same with Sion (who had a cool voice) they should have been more involved in the story.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 20, 2005)

you cant beat KOTOR 1 (dam bastilas hot). but i liked the way that old faces from kotor are in kotor 2, like the droids and such. they could have made the games a bit more harder and longer and if they do make a kotor 3 then they should scrap the combat system and replace it with the jedi Knights: acadamy combat system (but still with the range of force powers of kotor)


----------



## Calis (Jun 21, 2005)

I dunno I like the KOTOR battle system. Makes it look like a fight instead of hack and slash.
I also like the fighting system in Revenge of the Sith and LOTR games.


----------

